# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Disa fabula me spec! - Denku

## shigjeta

Fabula nga Ferit Lamaj:

Mish
Hyri njëri në dyqan,
lypi mish pa kockë,pa dhjamë,
Qafën zgjati si fakir:
- Ej, në çmim të jetë i lirë!


Dhe mishshitësi flakë u ndez:
- Unë shes mish, jo djathë e vezë ...

Çmendje
I tha derrit një ditë dhia:
- Ububu, ra çmenduria!
E zu lopën, ki kujdes,
se të rrasin mu në thes ...

Ia pret derri: - Moj e mjerë,
po unë, dihet, çmend të tjerë ...

Mos më keq
Ngeli njëri mos më keq,
as shtëpi, as punë, as dreq ...

Më në fund dhe qenin shet:
"Tashë e tutje do leh vetë ..."

Hotel
Vete gici në hotel,
gici zhul e zgjyrë,
Na kërkon një dhomë model,
të ndrisë si pasqyrë,

Por fazani pendëar
ia hedh llafet prush:
"Dhoma kemi, veç më parë,
futu, bëj një dush ..."

Majë
Ketri ngjitet te një arrë,
gojën furrë si fitimtar:
"Kapa majën , jo shaka!"

Papagalli fët i tha:
"Kape majën! Sje gjëkundi,
se dhe maja ka një fund ..."

Shkaku
Një majmuni çiu nxi jeta,
paf e puf pi dy paketa.
I shkon mjekut si peshqesh:
"Më mbyt kolla, se marr vesh!"

I thotë mjeku, pelikani:
"Shkak i kollës është duhani".

Çelet fap zoti majmun:
"Mirë që shkaku sisha unë!"

Garë
Derri rrumbull si çdo herë,
I thotë dosës mu në derë:
"Sonte patëm një si garë,
cili ish më pijetar?!"

Dosa derrin seç e cyt:
"Kush e zu vendin e dytë?"

Divorc
Gjeli, pula sherr përnatë.
Fundi dihet, në gjykatë.

Xha Ariu është gjyqtar,
ndan kotecin barabar.

Më tej flet porsi në faj:
"po tri zogat qysh ti ndaj!
Shtyhet gjyqi, shton në letër,
"Sa të pjellin dhe një tjetër".

Leje
Tej, te kopshti zoologjik
lind debati simpatik.
Kafshët flasin mizëri:
"Ej, a ngremë një kopsht të ri,
më të bukur më të gjerë?"
"Domosdo" shton një Panterë.

"Sështë e lehtë", hidhet Dhia,
"Duhet leje nga Bashkia".

Niset dhelpra me ngadalë,
porse vjen me bisht në shalë.
Pas dinakes shkon ariu,
eh, mjerisht del huqi i ziu.

Thotë gomari:"Këtë punë
ju se zgjidhet, e zgjidh unë!"

Vrap veshgjati, vrull rrufeje,
të hejvetë bart dy leje.
Pall me mburrje:Në bashki
gjysma qenë miqtë e mi"

Lexim
Në odë macezonja
na shfleton gazetën.
"Bëz-bëz-bëz" mushkonja,
çpo ia nxika jetën.

Macja e llufiti.
"Bëz-bëz-bëz" ska më.
Fajin vetë e pati,
pse lexoi me zë!

Fat
Derri qenin has një natë:
- Dosa ime është me fat.
Qënka pjellë me këmishë,
se çdo ditë, që ta dish,
gjen para e gjen dollarë!-

Më tej ngryset si qyqar:-
Kurse unë, byrazer
një palë mbathje gjej njëherë,
por sqe thënë hiç, për besë,
se më rrinin porsi thes.

Pyet qeni tek për tek:
- Ku i gjete:
- Nën dyshek ...

Muaj mjalti
Pyet gici, zhyer baltë,
mama dosën çudiplotë:
- Kur ju qetë për muaj mjalti,
unë ku isha atëbotë?

- Kur u nisëm atë natë, -
llaf i dosës rrjedh si krua,
ti, o shpirt, qe me tët atë:
kur u kthyem, qe me mua ...

Kërriçi
Një kërriç u bë drejtor,
zu të pallë më çdo orë.

I tha qengji: - Te kjo zyrë
boll kërriça kanë hyrë,
janë ulur bythë shumë,
andaj punët venë për lumë.
Gjer më sot, i dashur shok,
sështë ulur ndonjë kokë.

Zonjusha
Një zonjushë ëmbël qesh:
- Bluza ime safi lesh;
jo sido, por lesh deveje.

Tjetri merr një vrull rrufeje;
domosdo, i erdh të shtrunga:
- Ke të drejtë, shoh dy gunga ...

Babi
Gjeli spaska cipë,
imoral me vule.
Ngeli cip mbi cipë,
shëtit pulë më pulë.

Zogat fytafyt
zihen papushim:
"Sështë babi yt,
është babi im! ..."

Binjakë
Dosa barkun bic.
Derri pret një gic.

Dosa pjell binjakë
Derri zemërak,
bishë, psikopat,
turret në gjykatë:
- Kurvën nuk e dua,
një se ka me mua ...

"Lepurushi"
Ska më rrenës se gjahtari,
Meriton medalje ari,
Na nis mufkat që pa gdhirë:
"Ngreka lakun mirë e mirë,
Zura lepurush me brirë ..."

Ia pret njëri fluturim:
"Mos ke kapur kecin tim?!"

Pershendetje!!!!!

----------


## shigjeta

* Fabula nga glaukus 001
Jane postuar me pare ne rubriken e humorit dhe mqs eshte hapur kjo teme per fabula mendova se ndoshta do pelqehen (ata qe s'i kane lexuar ).

Lepuri dhe ariu

Lepuri ariun vazhdimisht ngacmonte
e tallte, e shante
me fjale e thumbonte,
Lepuri e dinte:
ariu kampion force ishte
por atij i mburrej se dot s'e arrinte.
Duke tundur koken ariu i kujtoi:
se nje dite kur ta kapte,
kembet edhe gjuhen kujtim do t'ia mbante !

Grenxa dhe bleta

Grenxa dhe bleta keq me fjale u zune
n'dyluftim vendosen ta zgjidhin kete pune,
filluan me terbim te godasin fort
me shkelma , kafshime e grushta ne kok'.
Me ne fund u lodhen, bleta e thumboi
grenxa nuk u mbajt, dhimbja e rrezoi,
bleta buzeqeshi po grenxa ja ktheu:
Ndoshta une, me nuk do jetoj
por thumbi qe leshove ty jeten do t'mbaroj' !

Kafshet shtepiake

Kafshet shtepiake u mblodhen nje dite
te nxirrnin me te mirin per nga cilesite.
Gjeli u krekos, kendoi nja dy here
tha : Pa kengen time te cjerre
vone do zgjoheshit dimer edhe vere !
Lopa bertiti se s'kish si ajo:
Qumesht, lekur', mish
kjo ben muu, askush nuk ma mohon !
Delja u afrua dhe trupin tregoi
tha se edhe lopes une ia kaloj
leshi im per triko njerzit zbukuroi!
Derri i merzitur nga lluci u ngrit
tha se une disa vertet i neverit
por te gjithe e dine qe jam si fabrik' !
Pula kakarisi, tha mos flisni kot
pupla edhe mish kam dhe une o shok'
por veze ama ju nuk beni dot !
Me ne fund qeni, lehu i terbuar
tha: Ktej nga anet tona dicka do pohuar,
po t'mos isha une
hajdutet do ju conin ne treg pa vonuar !!!

*Kjo e fundit eshte vertet me spec

Lepurushja

Lepurushja dashnorit nje dite ju ankua:
Ne jeten seksuale dicka do ndryshuar!
Lepuri degjoi dhe ajo ju lut:
Dashurine ta benin me gjate se nje minut' !
Ai u pertyp, fjalet nuk i dilnin 
i tregoi per rracen, zakonet, instiktin,
ajo kembengulte per kenaqesine
ai perplasi deren dhe mori arratine.
Lepurushja jone doli ne oborr
pa nje breshke te madhe qe ecte si me zor,
e ftoi brenda, te hynte ne shtepi,
i ofroi ca meze dhe nje gote raki.
Pastaj u embelsuan me fjale e ledhatime
ajo e ftoi ne shtrat per gjera intime.
Qejflia u zhvesh fare, miku hodhi guasken
filluan te loznin dhe te puthmet plasen.
Lepurushja priste ne carcafe ngatrruar
se kur do kish ai orgazmen e bekuar,
prit e prit , po ai s'po ...vinte
ateher' ajo foli i tha se shum' kohe s'kishte!
Breshka e habitur i tha me pertim:
po une sa fillova moj ti shpirti im !?!"

----------


## Leila

Vdes per fabula!
S'ka me te tjera??

----------


## glaukus 001

(( _Ju lutem vendosini emrin e "ri" autorit te fabulave te mesiperme, 
amadeos= glaukus._ ))


Disa te tjera. Keto 2 te parat jane te reja.


Ku t'çon mushka o gomar
nëpër ferra kerkon bar
nën mullar ke bër shtepinë
N'pyllin e vogël ti kryeson parinë?!?
*(Kafsha politike)*



- - -   - - - 



Gomari vendosi të marrë profesion
taksist u bë se me ngarkesa ish mësuar,
me bojë të verdhë trupin shpejt e leu
pastaj doli në rrugë lekë për të fituar.

Klient i parë u bë iriq gjembaçi
gomari s'pranoi - kish frikë lëkurën prishte.
iriqi i premtoi do ish i kujdesshëm
gomari këmbëngulte - para shëndetit punën s'vinte.

Dhelpra më pas dorën i nxorri
dhe ai ndalojë zonjushën ta dëgjojë
kunadhja e lodhur n'shtëpi i kërkoi ta shpinte
gomari hezitoi aq larg ta dërgojë.

Teksa endej pa shprese një breshkë iu lut
i premtoi mirë do e paguante
veç ta merrte n'samar se ishte me ngut,
u mundua gomari po n'kurriz dot s'e hipte !

Mjaft, breshka kupën e mbushi
detyroi gomarin punën të braktis' !
*(Fajtorët)*



= = =     = = = 



*Don  Zhujku*

Ujku dhelprën propozoi
më në fund ajo pranoi,
në shtëpi pastaj e ftoi
vetëm pes minuta atij i premtoi.
Ai pohoi me kokë
por ndenj gati nje orë.
Ajo në fillim tha me fjalë te ndara:
Jo,, mos,, ik !
por pas pes minutash shtoi nga e para:
Jo mos ik jo mos ik o mik !!!
Ujku buzëqeshi dhe me vete tha:
Vetëm pes minuta po me të rejat ama !




= = =    = = = 


*Dhelpra dhe rrushi*

Dhelpra një ditë gushti
pa nje bistak rrushi,
iu duk i pjekur mirë,
me erë, ëmbëlsirë.
Dhe nuk priti shumë
filloi t'kacavirrej me thonj e me duar,
pastaj, pushoi pak,
vështroi nga rrushi dhe tha e menduar:
Po dhelprat s'hanë rrush more të uruar!


= = =    = = =

----------


## Leila

Glaukus... te kam underestimated kur te kam pare ne forum.
Me kenaqe!

----------


## DeuS

Glaukus , te lumte mendja plako !
Ate "Don Zhujkun" ma kishe shkruar per qejfin tim me duket!  :shkelje syri: 

PS: Zhvishu nga ai titull dhe pasi ti kesh futur nje "Hakunamatata" , hajde dhe na shto kenaqesine e pjesmarrjes ne kete forum. ( faqet e forumit mund ti perkasin kujtdo , por keto shkrime me vlere te nderojne vetem ty ose dike tjeter , qe me mendjen e tij te ndritur fiton respektin tone )

----------

